# shipping Spain's Canasta Cream sherry to Los Angeles



## corinth (Oct 30, 2014)

Hi all,
I would like to have a bottle of Canasta Cream Sherry shipped to me in Los Angeles. It has sentimental value as I visited Jerez de la frontera many years ago and watched them make sherry. 

Does anybody know a "reasonable $$$$$" place I could get it shipped to me. It does not have to be from Spain but many sites charge quite a bit and a lot of them are from the U.K 

Any web sites come to mind?
Help!!!
corinth

ps: if anybody know a site here in the U.S were I could get it would be even better 

What ever works

Thank you


----------

